# Getting used to it?



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm having serious issues of doubt at the monent beacause I really cant work out whether Im improving (slowly, its been 9 months now) or just 'learning to live with it'. Can there be a point where youre so used to it that your body thinks its 'normal'?! My improvement is so 'constant' that I belive this may be the case.

If it is its no consolation to me. I am a spoilt and demanding brat who likes to be perfect. I want to be how i was before. All i know is that, its not as bad as it was... but i feel ILL.

Please help clafify this for me to put my mind at rest.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah this has been messing with me. It's like, maybe I've just stopped caring and now it doesn't feel quite so bad. The symptoms of emotional detachment are still there though and I constantly obsess over them.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

bee1 said:


> Can there be a point where youre so used to it that your body thinks its 'normal'?!


I doubt it actually, how do you explain people that have had it all their lives and still know something is wrong?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> I doubt it actually, how do you explain people that have had it all their lives and still know something is wrong?


Thats true, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Yeah this has been messing with me. It's like, maybe I've just stopped caring and now it doesn't feel quite so bad. The symptoms of emotional detachment are still there though and I constantly obsess over them.


Its so weird how we are all so different but obviously still suffering the same thing.

My emotions went at a time that it was needed: I got out of the relationship that got me in this mess. But now they are back. I tend to get down about the 'closed in' feeling and the detatchment from my surroundings. I feel overwhelmed and almost dizzy at the amount of abstract visual stimuli around me.


----------

